# What does NMIB mean in this case?



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

NMIB Vintage Aurora T-Jet H0 Slot Car Ford Mustang - what do you suppose NMIB means in this case http://cgi.ebay.com/NMIB-Vintage-Aurora-T-Jet-H0-Slot-Car-Ford-Mustang_W0QQitemZ120508785933QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item1c0ee2250d#ht_500wt_1182

Not my intended bull?
Need money in basement?
Not modified in Baltimore?

Other suggestions?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

How Bout " Not meant to instigate banter"
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

New Mint In Box would be my guess


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It means it was only driven on Sundays by a little old lady from Pasadena!
hojoe


----------



## CRC74Z/28 (May 14, 2009)

"Never Mind I'm Blind"


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

CRC74Z/28 said:


> "Never Mind I'm Blind"


Excellent!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Not Mint It's Broken . . . ?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Near Mental Incompetent.......Beware
Nuclear Meltdown In Brushes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

"Nonsensical Moronic Incoherent Bozo" comes to mind... :lol:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Not Margarine It's Butter


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Does it mean the return of Boosa14, assuming a new identity?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*N*ever *M*ind *I*t *B*lows


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

No Money I'm Broke, need to sell immediately!!! RM


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

And yet he found someone to give him $68 for it. I gotta learn how to take those fuzzy pics to make my cars look mint.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

First you need to add a thick layer of paint to obscure any defects, then take a fuzzy picture just to be sure! Maybe NIMB is meant for a post sale comment

Not my issue brother!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

*N*eglected *M*ustang *I*mage *B*lurry


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

it means someone doesn't know what they are posting!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Needed More Ignorant Buyers :freak::woohoo::woohoo::jest:!

Bear :wave:*


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

near mint in box??


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Not Many Interested Bidders


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

never mind it's broke


----------

